# Full Time Job Opening



## 82whaler (Sep 28, 2007)

I have a full time job opening for major home appliance delivery, set up, installation along with store/shop work. Job is in Milton,FL
Call Barry 850-287-3755


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Barry would be a great guy to work for, good luck in your search.


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

Sent you a PM


----------



## 82whaler (Sep 28, 2007)

PMs replied


----------



## fire228 (Oct 3, 2007)

Any part-time openings?


----------



## 82whaler (Sep 28, 2007)

Position filled (PFF Member)
Thanks to all who applied.


----------

